# Melanotan II



## JJB1 (Jun 15, 2015)

This stuff is ridiculous on my sex drive. I took 1mg last night and had a hard on all night that was very sensitive. I kept finding myself waking up humping the pillow. 
I'm going to take at least 500mcg every night and tan a few days a week. I usually get so dark I look like a migrant farm worker after a month on this stuff.


----------



## animale66 (Jun 15, 2015)

I love M2... PT 141 seemed a bit of overhype for me, but M2 definitely gets me going (and the tan pre-show is phenomenal).  

I'll never tan w/o it again


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 16, 2015)

I notice that too. If you use melanotan a month out from a contest you only need one or two coats of protan to get a dark enough look on stage. It really makes things easy.


----------

